# Deal of a lifetime - trade my Pinarello Prince for your Archon



## spawn350 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello all,

My apologies if I am not supposed to post this here, but since I ONLY want to trade my bike for an Archon and I don't want to sell it I didn't think it made sense to put it in the For Sale section.

What I have:

2008 Pinarello Prince size 55 (rides like a 56-57) in Cobalt (mostly white with cobalt accents)

Components: All Campy Record
Stem: Deda
Bars: FSA carbon
Seatpost: Pinarello
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Wheels: 4 sets to choose from
Condition: as new - less than 200 total miles with zero wear or damage.

Trade for:

Large Archon in White or Red. I prefer SRAM parts.

Email: [email protected]
Phone: 650-387-9537

Thanks!!

Will McCormick


----------

